# Tootsie Roll anyone?



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Last night I discovered Max had been stealing midgee bite tootsie rolls and wrappers ... not sure how much he consumed. He was busted with a stash in his kennel .. one half chewed still in it's wrapper, a couple of gooey wrappers and a small pile of rolls still wrapped. He didn't look like he felt well last night so I was worried because I wasn't sure if it was the activity from the kids pizza party, the pizza crust he also hauled into his kennel or the tootsie rolls. Anyway, I called his vet last night and left a message for her to check in w/me this am.
I was mostly concerned because I know that chocolate is a giant dog no!no!
Doesn't matter how big the dog is, chocolate is toxic but I was even more concerned because of his size. 
He is completely fine this morning but I did just hear from the vet who laughed and said she hears these stories every year. I felt better because I was feeling like a bad mom for letting him out of his kennel after the kids left but _before_ I'd cleaned up  I should know better with him.
Vet says she had a cocker spaniel eat something like a bag of tootsie rolls and lived to tell the tale. I asked her how that can be if chocolate is so toxic for dogs?? She tells me that with tootsie rolls or any other candy the sugar is more to be concerned about because tootsie rolls are not really a pure chocolate substance .. a Hershey bar would have been far worse. Apparently Tootsies are a corn syrup, non fat evaporated milk mix with a bit of cocoa powder ... enough to get the chocolate flavor, but not a lot. I didn't know that so I thought I'd pass the info on. In any case, dogs should not ever be given candy of any kind! I think we all know that though  
Max has big issues with food and it's driving me nuts! He constantly steals bits of things he finds around and stashes it in his kennel to chew on or eat later including, our labs large chunk kibble, cat food, old paper towels, the labs foot long rawhides (they're bigger than Max :shock: ), Guinea pig food, gpig poop, cat poop, my daughters underwear (yuck!) ... you name it, I've found it in his kennel. I bought food just for him ... he won't eat it. I've put the cat food up, he finds a way to get it. I've purchased a variety of bones and rawhides just his size, he won't touch them. Any ideas for me would be MUCH appreciated!! 
Thanks,
Tamara


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Whew, I'm glad he is ok and didn't get into something worse. Thanks for the info from your vet.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, I'm certainly happy to hear that he's okay. Guess you'll have to keep an eye out for your little rogue in the future.


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh my! I'm glad he is ok. Little thief lol Have you ever tried Kongs? They are a big hit at my house. They are made of super tough rubber (chew proof) and are hollow inside so you can stuff them with his favorite treat. They also make Kong stuffing that comes in a spray can (like the spray cheese) that is made especially for dogs. If you fill it with the spray stuffing and layer it with some hard treats he'll have something to work on for a while. I freeze mine so that they last even longer.


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Mocha our lab has had a Kong since she was a puppy but has never been that interested in it ... she preferred furniture when she was a puppy :roll: 
I'll have to try one with Max. Given that he likes the big dog bones and rawhides, maybe I'll wash Mocha's and give him that one!
Thanks!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Ya know, when you mentioned in that other thread that Max had gotten into some tootsie rolls, it occurred to me there might not even be any real chocolate in them. :lol: 

I'm so glad Max is okay, that silly guy. :wave: 

I used to know a woman who allowed her cocker spaniel to have chocolate on a regular basis. This was before I knew that chocolate was toxic to dogs and I'm not sure if she knew it. But the dog tolerated it just fine. Go figure. :dontknow:


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Im really glad your dogs okay. I CAN SPEAK FROM EXPERIENCE that grapes are really toxic to dogs. dont know about tootsies adn sugar/chocolate, but grapes cause pretty bad vomiting and diarhea! Onions are supposed to be bad to but my Moco seems to be okay with them.

somebody shared a really great list somewhere on the board with all of the foods that your not suposed to give your chi. I hope you can find it. Im going to put it on my refridgerator door!

Take care,
LoriS MOCO's MOM


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Moco's Mommy said:


> Im really glad your dogs okay. I CAN SPEAK FROM EXPERIENCE that grapes are really toxic to dogs. dont know about tootsies adn sugar/chocolate, but grapes cause pretty bad vomiting and diarhea! Onions are supposed to be bad to but my Moco seems to be okay with them.
> 
> somebody shared a really great list somewhere on the board with all of the foods that your not suposed to give your chi. I hope you can find it. Im going to put it on my refridgerator door!
> 
> ...


Onions are TOXIC to chi's. If given enough she will die. I do believe onions are worse than grapes, I think. And so is sugar and chocolate. I REALLY hope you are just jerking our chains and that you do not have a dog.....ridiculous.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm so in the mood for tootsie rolls now! the lil guy picked one of my fave candies to be naughty with lol. glad that he is ok.


----------

